# Can anyone help me identify this morph



## Florek (Oct 5, 2021)

Hey,
I got 2 dendrobates tinctorius and I don't know which morph it is. Shop just had dendrobates tinctorius as description.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Required by law, the shop should have provided this information on the transaction/id papers of the frogs. I highly recommend contacting shop in order to provide you the necessary papers.

Based only on appearance, this could be a bunch of Tinctorius morphs..


----------



## Eurydactylodes (Sep 7, 2021)

You will likely not get an answer to this question. This is because it is virtually impossible to positively identify a dendrobatid locality without knowing it’s exact lineage. It would be irresponsible for us to guess, because if we are wrong-which we likely would be-you could proceed to propogate hybrid frogs, which are established to be harmful to the dendrobatid herpetoculture hobby, as well as dendrobatid conservation. Please do not breed these frogs-they are pet-only animals.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm going to agree with everyone else. You're going to want to reach out to the shop you got them from. Most frogs cannot be identified by a picture, especially a tinc. If the shop doesn't have an ID you're just going to have to keep them as an unknown d. tinctorius. And as you'll hear from anyone else that comments on this - Please do not breed them if the shop can't identify them. Keep them as your pets and enjoy them.


----------



## John J M (Jul 30, 2021)

I just posted a rather thorough link to tincs morphs that might help you to ID . But given the natural variation in morphs and how close some morphs with that pattern can be, I don't know that I would be satisfied calling it anything particular other than for personal satisfaction. Definitely not if you intend to sell and distribute the offspring labeled as any particular named morph to others.


----------

